# Pick up toys, place in basket



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello All, I am wondering how to teach my new shepherd how to pick up her toys and put them away in a container at night. She Is a year old, and has had basic obedience. Thanks!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

There are some great videos on youtube, maybe do a search there?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Can she do any part of it?

Go get it
Pick it up
Bring it here
Drop it

My dog does this with instruction. One command will send her out to get a toy and bring it to me. Then when she arrives with the toy I instruct her to drop it in the basket. I started it by sitting with the basket beteeen my knees because if she dropped it, it was the logical place for it to fall. Then moved the basket slightly to get her to target the basket specifically, and if she missed, no click and I would tell her to try again. 

Once she has this part done I say "go get another one" she now knows what that means. She knew the "search for the toy" game first so originally I would say "go get another one", then "where is it, find it" which was her cue to go search for a toy.

So step one, clicker train the dog
Step 2, teach the pieces listed above, plus find it if necessary.

Beware. When she was your dogs age she got so into dropping her toys into things as a result of this game that she delighted in dropping things into the toilet LOL

Hope that helps, kind of a disorganized description


----------

